# Canon Tops Among Japanese Companies in U.S. Patent Rankings for Tenth Consecutive Year



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 13, 2015)

```
<p>TOKYO, January 13, 2015—Canon Inc. again ranked first among Japanese companies and third overall for the number of U.S. patents awarded in 2014, according to the latest ranking of preliminary patent results issued by IFI CLAIMS Patent Services on January 12, 2015.</p>
Canon actively promotes the globalization of its business and places great value on obtaining patents overseas, carefully adhering to a patent-filing strategy that pursues patents in essential countries and regions while taking into consideration the business strategies and technology and product trends unique to each location. Among these, the United States, with its many high-tech companies and large market scale, represents a particularly important region in terms of business expansion and technology alliances.</p>
<p><strong>Canon U.S. patent ranking among Japanese companies 2005 – 2014</strong></p>
<table class="noline" width="600">
<tbody>
<tr>
<th class="w25">Year</th>
<th class="w25">Ranking*</th>
<th class="w25">No. of patents</th>
<th class="w25"></th>
</tr>
<tr align="center">
<td>2014</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>4,055</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr align="center">
<td>2013</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>3,817</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr align="center">
<td>2012</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>3,173</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr align="center">
<td>2011</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>2,818</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr align="center">
<td>2010</td>
<td>1st (4th)</td>
<td>2,551</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr align="center">
<td>2009</td>
<td>1st (4th)</td>
<td>2,200</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr align="center">
<td>2008</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>2,107</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr align="center">
<td>2007</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>1,983</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr align="center">
<td>2006</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>2,367</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr align="center">
<td>2005</td>
<td>1st (2nd)</td>
<td>1,828</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>* Number in parenthesis represents Canon’s ranking among all companies

Note: Number of patents for 2014 based on preliminary figures released by IFI CLAIMS Patent Services. Figures for 2005 to 2013 tabulated by Canon based on information issued by the United States Patent and Trademark Office.</p>
<p>Canon prizes its corporate DNA of placing a high priority on technology. And with regard to research and development results, the Company actively promotes the acquisition of patent rights in accordance with the management direction of the Canon Group and technology trends while conducting thorough pre-application searches to raise the quality of applications. Through close cooperation between Canon’s technology and intellectual property divisions, the Company aims to improve its technological capabilities while further enhancing its intellectual property rights.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 13, 2015)

To all who say that Canon is not innovative: 
Yeah, you're right!


----------



## J.R. (Jan 13, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> to all who say that Canon is not innovative:
> Yeah, you're right!



+1

I'm sure the naysayers will come up with some pathetic bullshit as to how the patents are worthless because none of them have improved DR.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 13, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> To all who say that Canon is not innovative:
> Yeah, you're right!



First we don't know how many of these Canon patents are photography related
Second, can a company be innovative if they don't produce products derived from the patents?
Third, Canon, like any other company, will only be as innovative as it needs to be to remain profitable with respect to the competition.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 13, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > To all who say that Canon is not innovative:
> ...


Fourth: Yeah, you're right!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2015)

The sad fact is that Kodak had huge numbers of very valuable and innovative patents. They just did not have the will to cash in on them by producing products that brought in enough money to keep them in business.


----------



## krisbell (Jan 13, 2015)

Unfortunately I cannot remember the exact thread of the argument but my old economics professor used to say that patents were an incredibly evil, defensive, blocking tactic that stiffled innovation and creation. As I cant remember the exact pathways this works (and there were many) this is officially the most pointless post ever but I can certainly see how filing loads of very broad patents that lack great detail could prevent other companies from pursuing technology that they otherwise would have done. It is certainly an easy way to appear innovative while simultaneously creating a negative and defensive position that stifles other companies.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 13, 2015)

I would hazzard a guess that they got no where near this many in Europe where patent filing is much tougher particularly compared to the US where companies file patents knowing if they are challenged it will only be companies with deep pockets or cast iron defenses that can afford to go after them. This is why you see the big patent battles between the tech companies not one of them has all the tech they need to support there systems or products. Fair rights were brought in to help stop unfair competition & stifle competition but even then you have some companies "blocking". Sure research should be paid for with defendable patents otherwise risks particularly in Pharma would not be taken, but equally some patents are given out too easily for minor improvements.


----------



## fragilesi (Jan 13, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > To all who say that Canon is not innovative:
> ...



First agreed.

Second, they do produce products from their patents.

Third, of course so it's pretty silly saying that Canon aren't innovative when they are as much as anyone else. (Not that I am saying that your post is implying they aren't!)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 13, 2015)

Who cares if all they do is sit on it. All it means is that they make nothing of it and that nobody else can either.

Also lots of them might have nothing to do with cameras and most probably aren't all that practical.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 13, 2015)

krisbell said:


> Unfortunately I cannot remember the exact thread of the argument but my old economics professor used to say that patents were an incredibly evil, defensive, blocking tactic that stiffled innovation and creation. As I cant remember the exact pathways this works (and there were many) this is officially the most pointless post ever but I can certainly see how filing loads of very broad patents that lack great detail could prevent other companies from pursuing technology that they otherwise would have done. It is certainly an easy way to appear innovative while simultaneously creating a negative and defensive position that stifles other companies.


+1


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 13, 2015)

let's see if I have this right....

If Canon files a lot of patents, they are not innovative....

So since I have filed no patents, I must be insanely innovative....


----------



## fragilesi (Jan 13, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> let's see if I have this right....
> 
> If Canon files a lot of patents, they are not innovative....
> 
> So since I have filed no patents, I must be insanely innovative....



That's enough for me! I've got the DH5000 on pre-order ;D


----------



## RobD (Jan 13, 2015)

How on Earth can you be classed as an innovative company if you're not innovating? Canon's strategy involved spending a lot on R&D and patents, because this gives them power and the *potential* to use their technology in the future. They are also doing this to slow down the expansion of other companies, no doubt.

If a competitor is eating into their market share with a new product, Canon has the resources and the technological portfolio to fight back and likely persevere. But until they are really threatened, it is in their interests to iterate as slowly as possible and maximise the spending of its customers. Why sell one awesome product which doesn't need to be upgraded for 5 years, when you can sell 2 or 3 "good enough" products to the same person as you slowly make improvements? 

If Canon wasn't the market leader, they would have to innovate to make any headway. Hence the aggressive moves by Sony and Panasonic. Canon has the luxury of market dominance and can, for now, sit back, take the money, and drip-feed their innovation as and when needed. It's painful, but it's business.


----------



## LukasS (Jan 14, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Third, Canon, like any other company, will only be as innovative as it needs to be to remain profitable with respect to the competition.



Bingo! The only way to increase pressure on them to use those tools they have shelved is through strong competition (Nikon, Sony) .


----------



## LukasS (Jan 14, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> So since I have filed no patents, I must be insanely innovative....



You probably thought the above was a joke, but there is a very innovative company that has this strategy: Tesla and SpaceX . Elon Musk have had said why they embraced this strategy - mainly because patents are worthless when it comes to protection from other countries.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2015)

LukasS said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > So since I have filed no patents, I must be insanely innovative....
> ...


It is not a joke. It is poking fun at those people who, no matter what is said, take it as either proof that cannon is not innovative.... or the others who take the exact same proof as Canon is innovative. It is a classic example of cognitive dissonance. Those who believe what they believe will believe it no matter what proof or information counters their opinion.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Jan 14, 2015)

When the new highres 50-something MP camera hit the stores, the first major complaint will be the on-off switch. Customers will ask Canon why the camera simply doesn't start up.

"It is a prototype. It is waaay too expensive to develop. But it will make you look good. Have fun..."


----------



## Greatland (Jan 20, 2015)

Then its about time that they gave us something really spectacular in a high megapixel DSLR or something significantly better than the 1Dx


----------

